# Boycott the Calendar Poll!!



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Waaaaaay too many to choose just one!!!! This is so not fair!!! Just when I think I found the one to vote for, I scroll and find another one!!! Ahhhh!!


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

I know!!! I did make myself choose though. There are just way too many great photos. I got it down to just four absolute favorites,then it was down to the least distracting background!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm screwed. I can never make up my mind on what I want to order for dinner, nevermind all these fantastic photo's. I've narrowed it down to, oh, 17 or so. I honestly don't know what I'm going to do.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

I was totally going to say something along the same lines!! And PUPPIES!!! I'm screwed. Just please don't ever do a puppies in the snow theme.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

On the first one, I just ended up not voting because it seemed like voting for one was a vote against the others. And I liked them all. 

I am voting on this one but it's really, really hard.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wait until the very end to decide which one to vote for. That way I can spend a week or two mulling it over.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I wait until the very end to decide which one to vote for. That way I can spend a week or two mulling it over.


Or you wait until all the results are in so you know if your vote will be the decider??? haha


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

hmbutler said:


> Or you wait until all the results are in so you know if your vote will be the decider??? haha


That too :tongue:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

noooo, don't boycott it! :heh: I went through all of them for about twenty minutes today after Natalie put them up, and i couldn't bear to vote on my own, that was a hard decision!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

:faint:


Tobi said:


> noooo, don't boycott it! :heh: I went through all of them for about twenty minutes today after Natalie put them up, and i couldn't bear to vote on my own, that was a hard decision!


Well I'm not really boycotting it, we just need to figure out how to put ALL the pics on the page. Even if they are small, I would rather they all be on there then try and pic just one! And the categories are only going to get worse! I'm with Richelle, Puppies...Forget about it!! :faint:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm with all of you it was to hard. And now I have to look back and see because I think there will be a puppy one. Ohhhhhhhhhhhhh not good.


----------

